# FP1 Overclock/Undervolt



## p2kmafia (Jan 9, 2012)

I do not know if this works on other roms even though I think it should because all FP1 roms are on the stock kernels but if you are looking to overclock on FP1 use tegrak, it works flawlessly. Needless to say I use tegrak ultimate because I bought it back in the day when it was all we could use on a previous rom but I believe both should work.

I have been messing around with undervolt settings and have my max frequency set at 1.1 and haven't had any lag/restarts. I am also running V6 update 9 RC 8.1 on the 512hp multitask setting. just fyi.


----------



## andrewjt19 (Oct 27, 2011)

p2kmafia said:


> I do not know if this works on other roms even though I think it should because all FP1 roms are on the stock kernels but if you are looking to overclock on FP1 use tegrak, it works flawlessly. Needless to say I use tegrak ultimate because I bought it back in the day when it was all we could use on a previous rom but I believe both should work.
> 
> I have been messing around with undervolt settings and have my max frequency set at 1.1 and haven't had any lag/restarts. I am also running V6 update 9 RC 8.1 on the 512hp multitask setting. just fyi.


Checking it out now- question about your V6, did you get any errors when you ran v6? somethings not found.


----------



## p2kmafia (Jan 9, 2012)

i've actually currently stopped using v6 because i think it was making bad build.prop edits and causing my phone not to reboot, but that could have also been my doing i'm not sure. But if you get the applet not found you have a bad busybox installed. Go to the market and search busybox installer, and download the one by jrummy and that should do the trick. I used number 5 in v6 the 512hp multitasking one and it worked flawlessly (until I rebooted of course). but ya hope that helps


----------

